# Aurora Wood Stove Question



## ironguy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I recently purchased an Aurora wood stove. I don't see a model number on it anywhere, but it is the exact same stove as the lower stove pictured here. I'm wondering if anyone here has the manual for this stove and could tell me if it says anything about clearances? I need to make a hearth pad and a heat shield for the wall, and any information would be hugely helpful and appreciated. I have questions about the hearth pad and heat shield, too, but I'll post those in a separate thread. Thanks a lot for any assistance.


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2013)

Is there a plate on the back listing the model and clearances?


----------



## ironguy (Jan 9, 2013)

No, unfortunately. The stove doesn't even have a model number on it. It has an air intake beneath it, and baffles that run up the back to warm the air; it seems like those two features would mitigate the radiation of heat in unwanted directions to an extent; but that's just my surmise from looking at it. I'd really like to find out what the clearances for the stove are supposed to be ... if that information was ever in fact offered for this specific stove.


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2013)

If there is no UL listing plate on the back with clearances, I think it defaults to 36" front, back and sides.


----------



## ironguy (Jan 10, 2013)

Can you still reduce the rear clearance by creating a nonflammable heat shield with a 1" air space? And perhaps even using a metal heat shield behind the stove as well? The sides for me aren't an issue. It's the distance to the wall behind that I'm most concerned with. I don't have any desire to crowd it as close as humanly possible or anything; but 20" from the wall wouldn't suck, if I can do it safely.


----------



## begreen (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, you can get it down to 12" with a ventilated air space NFPA wall shield or 24" if the brick wall doesn't have the ventilated air space behind it.


----------

